# Chevalet - cool machine



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

That's pretty gosh darn cool. More interactive than a scroll saw.


















.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Here is some information on how they work from a fellow that sells kits to build one:
http://wpatrickedwards.blogspot.ca/2012/10/chevalet-anatomy-lesson.html


----------



## JMartel (Nov 30, 2011)

I've been planning on making one this summer for a while. Just haven't gotten around to it yet. They are neat machines.

For what it's worth, check out the projects that the guy who made those videos did:

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/98992
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/77316
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/75820

I've talked to him a decent amount about chevalets and working with veneer.


----------



## vinnypatternmaker (Mar 27, 2011)

*Chevalet*

Hi!
Thank you *Alchymist and all others* for bringing this very cool tool (machine?) to the forum :thumbsup:!
We've heard of the Chevalet, but never thought about building one :blink:!

Thanks to all of you! When we can scrape together enough time, this will be top on our list :yes:! Yes, the bug bit us!

We feel we have the necessary tooling to build the entire machine:blink:, but the metal hardware dimensions seem hard to find.
Any suggestions out there, please? Any further "hands on" thoughts or sites?

Best,
Marena and Vinny


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Here is Paul Miller's blog (AKA Shipwright) about his construction of his Chevalet.
He's on a sailing trip at present, but when her returns in about 2 weeks, I'm sure he will gladly answer any questions. 
I had the opportunity to use this one. (He's made at least 3) It's a lot of fun and some beautiful things can be produced as you can see from the above links.




vinnypatternmaker said:


> Hi!
> Thank you *Alchymist and all others* for bringing this very cool tool (machine?) to the forum :thumbsup:!
> We've heard of the Chevalet, but never thought about building one :blink:!
> 
> ...


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

Build info on this seems rare and/or expensive,like they want to keep it within a "guild"?

Few more links:





http://books.google.com/books?id=DPYDAAAAMBAJ&lpg=PP1&pg=PA62#v=onepage&q&f=false

http://lumberjocks.com/Koonan/blog/38092


----------

